# Caribe feeding



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

it's 5 adult caribe, 7" to about 9", possibly larger.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

also, there is a little footage of my x4, 5" piraya at the end of the vid.


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

great fish! you find the piraya arnt as eager eaters as the cariba?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

nice video and fish.
what size tank are the caribes in? 125 or 180?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

love your setup and great looking caribe

btw im really liking the wall behind your tank with the world painted on.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice Ps


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

awesome cariba man they are huge! And those piraya have some NICE flames.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

very nice !!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

just watched the vid. they still look like they are getting comfortable. they will get even more agressive. they used to splash water accross the room zooming at the surface to get at the food. the one looks like he's got a little damage on the side. those piraya are lookin good. i am still surprised they wouldnt mix with the caribe.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Love the tank set-up. Those are some big bastards!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

myles said:


> nice video and fish.
> what size tank are the caribes in? 125 or 180?


thank you. they are in a 125g....they demoted my large rhom to a 75g for now :/


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> just watched the vid. they still look like they are getting comfortable. they will get even more agressive. they used to splash water accross the room zooming at the surface to get at the food. the one looks like he's got a little damage on the side. those piraya are lookin good. i am still surprised they wouldnt mix with the caribe.


thanks phil and everyone else. yeah the caribe, behaviorally seem more like serras, though even my macs weren't this aggressive and comfortable in my 125g. and, they fight as much as my macs did. one of the two littlest, the one i got from you takes the most abuse, so yea he has some battle wounds. he's more passive whereas the other small one is much more belligerent and though he takes some abuse, stand up for himself.

i may change the piraya setup as well to make it more natural looking like i did the caribe tank. i really like the natural look now that i have it that way. now that the piraya have their own tank they are eating well again because the much more aggressive eating caribe aren't there.

that would be cool if they became even more eager at feeding time, i will have to be aware of my fingers. it's nice to have p's that aren't too skittish, as i always seem to find the ones that are, lol, even with my macs. febsalien's weren't skittish at all but mine were, even though i had a much larger shoal.

the biggest mistake i made with the piraya was moving them in and out of the caribe tank. if i had just let them all acclimate to the tank at once i would have had a better shot at not losing one like i did. we'll see what happens down the road, but really 10 pygos in a 125g is pushing it as far as maintaining proper water quality.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

Trigger lover said:


> love your setup and great looking caribe
> 
> btw im really liking the wall behind your tank with the world painted on.


thanks, with no background on the 40g, the piraya are learning their geography


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> just watched the vid. they still look like they are getting comfortable. they will get even more agressive. they used to splash water accross the room zooming at the surface to get at the food. the one looks like he's got a little damage on the side. those piraya are lookin good. i am still surprised they wouldnt mix with the caribe.


thanks phil and everyone else. yeah the caribe, behaviorally seem more like serras, though even my macs weren't this aggressive and comfortable in my 125g. and, they fight as much as my macs did. one of the two littlest, the one i got from you takes the most abuse, so yea he has some battle wounds. he's more passive whereas the other small one is much more belligerent and though he takes some abuse, stand up for himself.

i may change the piraya setup as well to make it more natural looking like i did the caribe tank. i really like the natural look now that i have it that way. now that the piraya have their own tank they are eating well again because the much more aggressive eating caribe aren't there.

that would be cool if they became even more eager at feeding time, i will have to be aware of my fingers. it's nice to have p's that aren't too skittish, as i always seem to find the ones that are, lol, even with my macs. febsalien's weren't skittish at all but mine were, even though i had a much larger shoal.

the biggest mistake i made with the piraya was moving them in and out of the caribe tank. if i had just let them all acclimate to the tank at once i would have had a better shot at not losing one like i did. we'll see what happens down the road, but really 10 pygos in a 125g is pushing it as far as maintaining proper water quality.
[/quote]

their constant fighting drove me crazy i tried everything to stop it heavy plants to bare tank, power head no power head, lights on a timer lights whenever to lights off. feeding everyday to every few days. idk tho maybe more tank space is the answer, but it still seems like they are fighting. lol. they will def get more eager to eat. i use a tupperware to feed them out of and if they saw it the would shoot right to the lid and bang against it.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

philbert said:


> just watched the vid. they still look like they are getting comfortable. they will get even more agressive. they used to splash water accross the room zooming at the surface to get at the food. the one looks like he's got a little damage on the side. those piraya are lookin good. i am still surprised they wouldnt mix with the caribe.


thanks phil and everyone else. yeah the caribe, behaviorally seem more like serras, though even my macs weren't this aggressive and comfortable in my 125g. and, they fight as much as my macs did. one of the two littlest, the one i got from you takes the most abuse, so yea he has some battle wounds. he's more passive whereas the other small one is much more belligerent and though he takes some abuse, stand up for himself.

i may change the piraya setup as well to make it more natural looking like i did the caribe tank. i really like the natural look now that i have it that way. now that the piraya have their own tank they are eating well again because the much more aggressive eating caribe aren't there.

that would be cool if they became even more eager at feeding time, i will have to be aware of my fingers. it's nice to have p's that aren't too skittish, as i always seem to find the ones that are, lol, even with my macs. febsalien's weren't skittish at all but mine were, even though i had a much larger shoal.

the biggest mistake i made with the piraya was moving them in and out of the caribe tank. if i had just let them all acclimate to the tank at once i would have had a better shot at not losing one like i did. we'll see what happens down the road, but really 10 pygos in a 125g is pushing it as far as maintaining proper water quality.
[/quote]

their constant fighting drove me crazy i tried everything to stop it heavy plants to bare tank, power head no power head, lights on a timer lights whenever to lights off. feeding everyday to every few days. idk tho maybe more tank space is the answer, but it still seems like they are fighting. lol. they will def get more eager to eat. i use a tupperware to feed them out of and if they saw it the would shoot right to the lid and bang against it.
[/quote]

damn, they are a little "loco" then. when i enter the room and get close to the tank, they are not as crazy as you are describing, but they will perk up and congregate near the middle of the tank, the smallest one coming more towards the top.

i don't mind the fighting much. i been doing this for years and i have just accepted that p's in a group will fight, though in differing degrees. the smaller piraya fight way less. though the caribe fight more than my macs did.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i hear ya. i don't mind some fighting, but i always worried i'd way up to a half eaten P. they definetly got more and more agressive as they grew and got more and more accimilated to the tank. i was able to feed them till they were full without a pice of food hitting the ground. they were really liking smelt. they would all eat one or two whole smelts a night. average was about 5-7 smelts for the 4 of them.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah all p's seem to like smelt, shrimp too. i feed them probably about 5 pieces on average,, so like 1 each. i am cutting them down to 4 days a week, though. 5 large caribes is a lot of sh*t


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea i know thats why i was changing 50% of the water and vacumming like a mad man


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice setup!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Both your tank and fish look amazing


----------

